# soccer in california???



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello people!!!

I am looking for some advice and some words of wisdom!!! I am from the u.k and i eventually want to live in the u.s permanetly. But until then i want to try living in california from summer 2010 for a year. Now i teach kids soccer and multi sports here in the u.k and also work for a company callen m.e.n.d which is keeping kids active through sport and fun who are obese or morbidly overweight.

Is there anyway there would be jobs for me in the u.s with the skills that i have and where wud i start??? As trying to get a working visa
into the u.s is bloomin impossible! This is the start and the beggining for me, so any help at all would be really appreciated!!!

Also dont wanna do a camp america type of thing as i did that for 2 months last year and you make peanuts and cant choose your accomodation or really have a life!!:confused2:

Just wanna live in the states for a year as it has always been something i have wanted to do!! And know that you need a job or a sponser before they even consider giving me a visa. 

Help please someone!!!!:noidea:


----------



## retiring (Jun 14, 2009)

I am also involved in a soccer organisation based in UK and we are currently registering as a non profit in Caliornia. 

Tell me more about your work so far?

Yours


Retiring



orangesky said:


> Hello people!!!
> 
> I am looking for some advice and some words of wisdom!!! I am from the u.k and i eventually want to live in the u.s permanetly. But until then i want to try living in california from summer 2010 for a year. Now i teach kids soccer and multi sports here in the u.k and also work for a company callen m.e.n.d which is keeping kids active through sport and fun who are obese or morbidly overweight.
> 
> ...


----------



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there, thanks for replying to my post. At the mo in the u.k i work for Manchester Leisure which is part of Manchester Sports Development. I work for various of the sports officers as a coach teaching a variety of kids. From teaching kids who have been kicked out of schools, to a Passport 2 Sport project, which is going into various primary schools 5 weeks of each term teaching various sports from boxing, basketball, football and generally keeping them active. Also do a project called Streetlife which is organised football games to keep the kids off the street. And at the mo, i am working on a 10 weeks project with 10 kids in Wythenshawe, through Manchester Leisure and M.e.n.d (mind,excersice,nutrition,do it!), who are obese and overweight doing multi sports. Which at the minute i enjoy the most as i have worked with the kids from the start and can see them losing weight. I hope this answers your question. And if you do know of anyway i can use these skills in California as i want to live there for a year from summer 2010 next year, try it for a year, and then if i enjoy it, try to go back permantly. So any help would be appreciated???!!


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

orangesky said:


> Hi there, thanks for replying to my post. At the mo in the u.k i work for Manchester Leisure which is part of Manchester Sports Development. I work for various of the sports officers as a coach teaching a variety of kids. From teaching kids who have been kicked out of schools, to a Passport 2 Sport project, which is going into various primary schools 5 weeks of each term teaching various sports from boxing, basketball, football and generally keeping them active. Also do a project called Streetlife which is organised football games to keep the kids off the street. And at the mo, i am working on a 10 weeks project with 10 kids in Wythenshawe, through Manchester Leisure and M.e.n.d (mind,excersice,nutrition,do it!), who are obese and overweight doing multi sports. Which at the minute i enjoy the most as i have worked with the kids from the start and can see them losing weight. I hope this answers your question. And if you do know of anyway i can use these skills in California as i want to live there for a year from summer 2010 next year, try it for a year, and then if i enjoy it, try to go back permantly. So any help would be appreciated???!!


I used to live in Moss Side and Fallowfield about 10 years ago. I hope its improved since then as I don't think it could have gotten any worse


----------



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

tomben said:


> I used to live in Moss Side and Fallowfield about 10 years ago. I hope its improved since then as I don't think it could have gotten any worse


Well the area is much more improved than it was 10 years ago, but it still rains and is still grey!!! But the city of manchester now you wouldnt recognise from 10 years ago. it is much better!!! Any do you have any tips for me, a manc wanting to live in the states for a year teaching soccer or overweight kids, and do i have an advantage being a female coach?? 

cheers


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

orangesky said:


> Well the area is much more improved than it was 10 years ago, but it still rains and is still grey!!! But the city of manchester now you wouldnt recognise from 10 years ago. it is much better!!! Any do you have any tips for me, a manc wanting to live in the states for a year teaching soccer or overweight kids, and do i have an advantage being a female coach??
> 
> cheers


I don't have any tips i'm afraid. Its almost impossible to come to the USA and do anything temporary for just one year.


----------



## mrsgrieves (Jul 14, 2009)

tomben said:


> I don't have any tips i'm afraid. Its almost impossible to come to the USA and do anything temporary for just one year.


I tend to disagree. J-1 Visas (for students and interns) are fairly easy to get, at least in comparison to the other work visas out there. Perhaps you could find an internship with a company who does something similar to what you're doing in the UK and file for a J-1?


----------



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

mrsgrieves said:


> I tend to disagree. J-1 Visas (for students and interns) are fairly easy to get, at least in comparison to the other work visas out there. Perhaps you could find an internship with a company who does something similar to what you're doing in the UK and file for a J-1?


thank you for that piece of advice!!


----------

